

Ask HN: Where should I go on vacation - mikelikespie

I know this is a bit of a weird question, but I haven't taken more than a 3 day vacation to Portland in the last 3 years.<p>I'm stumped.<p>Seriously... Need some time off.  I'd love some suggestions.<p>Only requirement is amazing food.<p>Thanks,
Mike
======
RollAHardSix
I have some friends who have toured the US and enjoyed that.

Also, had some friends who have taken cruises.

Neither is really my thing, instead I much enjoyed Paris, Berlin, and London.
Agadir, Morocco was also fun and not TERRIBLY expensive. Gibraltar on paper
seemed to be an affordable week-long vacation though it was ~6 months last
time I looked at my travel plans for there.

I haven't been to Moscow yet but I'd always love to go. Keep in mind during
your planning stages there are TONS of places out there and even a 3 day
vacation to somewhere like Paris is fantastic.

Wherever you go, fair travels and have much fun. And remember, be excellent to
each other.

------
ifrins
You could visit Barcelona and some other cities around. There are lots of good
restaurants in Barcelona and Catalonia in general
([http://www.barcelona.com/barcelona_city_guide/where_to_eat_b...](http://www.barcelona.com/barcelona_city_guide/where_to_eat_barcelona/top_10_best_restaurants_in_barcelona))

Moreover, Barcelona is very nice, the city has got amazing architecture and so
on... 100% recommended.

------
justliving
Albania!

Beautiful as Spain and other Mediterranean countries, extremely cheap,
fantastic food, nice beaches, beautiful girls ;-) and very welcoming, curious
and friendly people!

For more details: <http://albaniatourism.info> or shoot us an email at
info@albaniatourism.info, we'd be happy to help you organizing your trip!

------
byoung2
I just got back from a trip to Southeast Asia in February, and the dim sum in
Hong Kong and the noodles and seafood in Thailand were amazing. In October, I
went to Europe, and Marseilles, France has amazing seafood, and Palermo,
Sicily has amazing food on literally every corner.

~~~
mbenjaminsmith
I'd agree with Hong Kong and Thailand as food destinations. Don't focus on
"regional" or "local" cuisine in those places though. Population density (and
mix) along with food culture and infrastructure conspire to create
multicultural food meccas. I'd probably rate Thai food #2 or #3 in Bangkok,
with Japanese, Chinese or maybe Italian having an edge. Hong Kong is
marginally more expensive than Bangkok but both offer excellent value. They've
also both developed strong wine and beer cultures. I've been enjoying a wide
variety of high value Bordeaux here in Bangkok. Both have growing supplies of
Belgian and German beers as well. Go to Hong Kong for Belgian beer and
mussels. Go to Bangkok for Italian or Japanese or even the steakhouses. Yes,
you can also get really good Chinese and Thai in these places.

------
gspyrou
Spring and early summer are great periods for visiting Greece
[http://www.visitgreece.gr/deployedFiles/StaticFiles/Brochure...](http://www.visitgreece.gr/deployedFiles/StaticFiles/Brochures/gastronomy_visitgreece.pdf)

------
checker659
If amazing food is a requirement, then you should go to Singapore.

If you're interested: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBjKOqBxHcc>

Enjoy!

------
staunch
Watch the show "No Reservations" until you see a place that looks good to you.

------
ryanherman
Napa Valley! Best food you'll ever eat.

